# BAM engines



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Are these in all 99 to 04 225s? - If not which yrs, how to identify and how much better are they - I shall only go to 270bhp and use on the road, not exceeding 6200 or keeping a high speed for long periods


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, APX until late 2000, may be very early 2001. APX has secondary air system, BAM has VVT for cold start emission control.
Hoggy.


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

My mk1 tt has a bam engine it's a 2000 1.8t 225 Quattro it's logbook says it's firs registration is November if that helps.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

There should be excess tab on the drivers side of the engine with your engine code on it. Up to 2002 and up (at least here in the states) were AMU/APX engines.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You can just about see the BAM stamped in the head but it's actually clearer.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sandy said:


> You can just about see the BAM stamped in the head but it's actually clearer.


The APX/AMU engines are the superior ones btw OP. Welcome to the club :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > You can just about see the BAM stamped in the head but it's actually clearer.
> ...


depends on what you do to them. :wink: Actually Gonz what's he difference :lol: 

Welcome newbee  enjoy your trip


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > You can just about see the BAM stamped in the head but it's actually clearer.
> ...


I always thought it was the bam as it has wideband lambda sensor and egt sensor so easier to tune and safer??


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just searched amu is American version of our bam engine.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

cam69 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


It was more so a joke, the BAM ones are easier to tune but the AMU engines has a lower compression ratio (better for handling more boost). Other than that there's not much difference to them Sandy


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

cam69 said:


> Just searched amu is American version of our bam engine.


False, AMU is your APX. BEA is your BAM version.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > Just searched amu is American version of our bam engine.
> ...


I see. Is there a Diffrent compression ratio between the apx and bam i thought they were both 9:1 ratio?


Gonzalo1495 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > Just searched amu is American version of our bam engine.
> ...


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

AMU/APX is 9:1. BEA/BAM is 9.5:1


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > Gonzalo1495 said:
> ...


It was more so a joke, the BAM ones are easier to tune but the AMU engines has a lower compression ratio (better for handling more boost). Other than that there's not much difference to them Sandy [/quote]
I thought you were having me on  cheek :lol:

My 12 year old was in the car with me last night and he turns round to me and says dad, the car feels a lot lighter what have you done to it :lol: I replied messed with rhe N75 and now it's got an aggressive boost and he goes wow  .
Kids are so smart I wouldn't have guessed he would realise the cars a lot quicker


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> AMU/APX is 9:1. BEA/BAM is 9.5:1


BAM (225) has a lower compression ratio 8.5:1 where as the AGU has 9.0:1

that's what another forum said lol

Here's another

The 180hp TT has 9.5:1 compression whereas the 225hp TT has 9.0:1.

225s have bigger injectors

225s have 380cc injectors whereas 180s have 318cc. For almost any big turbo setup, however, injectors will have to be swapped out.

Some TTs have variable valve timing, but it's not for performance.

VVT is used on startup for emissions and makes for ridiculously expensive cam chain tensioners.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

So it would appear bam/apx are both the same compression ratio.


----------

